
After August 14th 1B Snap shares can flood market, only 200M traded today - propman
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/can-snap-fall-even-more-as-lockups-expire-2017-07-26
======
propman
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-snap-stock-
idUSKBN1AD1B5](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-snap-stock-idUSKBN1AD1B5)

Explains this as well, 782 million shares from employees but 400 million from
Evan and cofounder and 400 million from early investors. I assume employees
would sell quite a bit, estimates are there will be over twice the amount of
Shares currently being traded. Investors can trade on Monday, employees on the
14th

